# Meister der Transmutation



## Gamli der Druide (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ihr Meister,

seit kurzem  bin auch ich in Euren erlauchten Kreis eingetreten.

Unter den ca. 8 Mal die ich seitdem Urmacht transmutiert habe, hatte ich auch schon einen (in Worten EINEN)
2 * Drop (immerhin)  - akuell bin ich also noch 3 Urmacht im Minus.
(aktuell bin ich auch mehr am transpirieren als am transmutieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber das nur so nebenbei)

Was mich jetzt mal interessieren würde:

a) wie droppts bei Euch so?  angeblich gehts ja bis zu 5 * drops.  Gibts auch 3er und 4er? und wioe oft?

b) Als Meister der  Transmutation hat man ja unter seinen Fähigkeiten jetzt dieses neu schönen Symbol das 
auch "Meister der Transmutation" (oder so) heisst.

Frage:  Muss man dieses neue Symbol zum Transmutieren verwenden - oder ist das so ne passive Fähigkeit  und "es droppt" auch mit dem bisherigen Alchemie Button?

Grüsse
      Gamli

p.s:  Ich hab mal vorsichtshalber das Neue verwendet.


----------



## Vidocq (14. Juni 2007)

hatte auch schon ne 3er urmacht-transmutation

ansonsten ab und zu mal 2er und bei der transmutation eines erdsturmdiamanten hatte ich auch schonmal ne 2er transmutation...

aber doch relativ selten, dass mehrfach-transmutationen rauskommen


----------



## Apadia (18. Juni 2007)

im moment liege ich bei ca 1/3 also jede 3. Transmutation bringt mehr.
Allerdings gibt es bei uns leider zu viele angehende Alchis, die das transen von urmacht zum Skillen benutzen.
Darum mach ich einfach nur Urwasser aus Urerde
einkauf 3 G Verkauf 25-30 und wenns mal proct um so besser

das beste ergebniss waren bisjetzt einmal 4 und einmal 3


----------



## whiti (19. Juni 2007)

das problem was ihr transmutierer habt im gegensatz zu den tränkenmeistern, ist eure coldownzeit, es proct genauso oft wie einer der tranke herstellt, nur könnt ihr nur 1x am tag was transmutieren ein tränkehersteller kann 500 tränke am stück machen, somit scheint es so das es bei ihm öfters proct, dem ist aber nicht so !


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (19. Juni 2007)

ich hab´s auch noch nicht soo lange.

Fazit:

Urmacht - kein proc
Urmacht - proc (1 Urmacht zusätzlich)
Urwasser - kein proc
Erdsturmdiamant - proc (1 Erdsturmdiamant zusätzlich)
Urluft - kein proc
Urluft - kein proc
Urluft - kein proc


Bei den "großen" Transmutationen also 66%.
Bei den kleinen Transmutationen 0 %.

Procct das überhaupt bei den kleinen?


----------



## Gregorius (20. Juni 2007)

JohnDoe_JohnDoe schrieb:


> ich hab´s auch noch nicht soo lange.
> 
> Fazit:
> 
> ...



Jup. Meine Freundin hat die letzten 3 Tage hintereinander beim Transmutieren von Urerde zu Urwasser jeweils ein zusätzliches Urwasser bekommen. Nach ihrer Aussage liegt die Procrate, egal was sie herstellt, bei etwa 40%. Mehr als 1 zusätzliches Produkt hatte sie aber noch nicht (etwa 25 Transmutationen hat sie bisher versucht).


----------



## allstar! (20. Juni 2007)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Jup. Meine Freundin hat die letzten 3 Tage hintereinander beim Transmutieren von Urerde zu Urwasser jeweils ein zusätzliches Urwasser bekommen. Nach ihrer Aussage liegt die Procrate, egal was sie herstellt, bei etwa 40%. Mehr als 1 zusätzliches Produkt hatte sie aber noch nicht (etwa 25 Transmutationen hat sie bisher versucht).



Hatte letztens aus 1x Mats, 4x Urmacht gemacht ^^ 2x hatte ich schon öfters.


----------



## White Jen (21. Juni 2007)

allstar! schrieb:


> Hatte letztens aus 1x Mats, 4x Urmacht gemacht ^^ 2x hatte ich schon öfters.




man kann bis zu 5 transmutationen rausbekommen, jedoch ist, das sehr selten.

Das man ein "gratis" Urmacht etc, bekommt, sollte viermal so wahrscheinlich sein, als das man 5 rausbekommt.


----------



## didi_nlz (21. Juni 2007)

Hatte bei meiner ersten Urmacht Transmutation nach dem ich T-Alchi geworden bin gleich eine 5er Transmutaion und somit die Kosten für die Quest gleich wieder rein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Seit dem (ca. 15 Urmacht Transmutationen) hatte ich nur eine 2x Transmutation dafür aber schon 3 Geistesblitze welche mir sinnlose Transmutations Rezepte geliefert haben.

Ich Meine wer Transmutiert Urmana zu Urfeuer bei einem 23h CD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gregorius (22. Juni 2007)

didi_nlz schrieb:


> Hatte bei meiner ersten Urmacht Transmutation nach dem ich T-Alchi geworden bin gleich eine 5er Transmutaion und somit die Kosten für die Quest gleich wieder rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hast du wohl Recht... da lohnt sich Urerde zu Urwasser von den Sporegar schon eher, zumal ich als Bergbauer Urerde in Massen habe und mir die in das wertvollere Urwasser transmutieren lasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuhuu (25. Juni 2007)

vor dem Patch proccte es nie, jetzt ca. jedes dritte Mal. Die investierte Urmacht habe ich längst wieder raus^^
Farme nur noch Mana, der Rest wird transmutiert,  keine Lust mehr auf das PvP-gefarme...


----------



## LilaLauneBär (26. Juni 2007)

omg xD rofl ihr seid echt drauf !!!

1x mats 5x proccs XD

mensch kinners hört auf so einen mist in dem forum abzulassen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und bei mir kam schon mal 10x urmacht heraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.....


----------



## eas (27. Juni 2007)

> omg xD rofl ihr seid echt drauf !!!
> 
> 1x mats 5x proccs XD
> 
> ...



naja.. nicht 10 aber 5 habe ich gestern bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...07180414lw2.jpg


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (27. Juni 2007)

Neid ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeathjenna (28. Juni 2007)

Was dann wohl mal den preis für die Urmacht auch nach unten drückt.


----------



## Gregorius (28. Juni 2007)

Also wenn hier wer schreibt es gäbe nicht mehr als 2x Proccs hat echt keine Ahnung, gestern sind mal wieder 4x (leider nur) Urwasser bei Transmutation aus Urerde herausgekommen... Ist halt ne Glücksfrage, glaub 5x Proccs haben ne Wahrscheinlichkeit von 0,5% oder so...

2x Proccs haben bei uns inzwischen etwa eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 40% laut AchyFu oder wie das heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeathjenna (28. Juni 2007)

Dann haben die das echt gepatcht. bis vor kurzem war das auf jeden fall noch nicht so. Ich spreche aus erfahrung.


----------



## Isco (28. Juni 2007)

Eure Ergebnisse kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Bin seit über einem Monat spezialsiert in Transmutation und ich hab bisher so ca. 15 bis 20x Urmacht hergestellt.  Bisher hab ich nur 2 Mal 2 Urmacht rausbekommen.

Mach ich was falsch, wenn man da überhaupt was falsch machen kann?


----------



## Gregorius (3. Juli 2007)

Isco schrieb:


> Eure Ergebnisse kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Bin seit über einem Monat spezialsiert in Transmutation und ich hab bisher so ca. 15 bis 20x Urmacht hergestellt.  Bisher hab ich nur 2 Mal 2 Urmacht rausbekommen.
> 
> Mach ich was falsch, wenn man da überhaupt was falsch machen kann?



Falsch machen kannst du nichts. Das ist einfach Zufall. Seit ein paar Tagen haben wir auch keine Proccs gehabt, ist wohl Pech...


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (3. Juli 2007)

kleines update meinerseits: es procct gar nicht mehr - seit 12 Tagen keinen mehr gehabt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (3. Juli 2007)

JohnDoe_JohnDoe schrieb:


> kleines update meinerseits: es procct gar nicht mehr - seit 12 Tagen keinen mehr gehabt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




man muss nur meckern, dann geht´s - gerade 2 Urmacht bekommen (bin ja bescheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Desorienta (6. Juli 2007)

seit über einem Monat nicht ein einziges mal Glück gehabt....ich bin aber auch 'ne arme Sau *insTaschentuchschnief*


----------



## eas (7. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe ,gestern 2stück ,und heute wieder 5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...07211346ly4.jpg


----------



## Desorienta (11. Juli 2007)

Wie geht ihr ins Auswahlmenü rein? Über den Alchiebutton oder über den Transmutationsgroßmeisterknopf? Ich verfolge eine Theorie, dass bei Verwendung des Alchiebuttons keine Zusatzproccs möglich sind. Kann mich einer widerlegen? Hat einer von euch proccs ohne Ende, obwohl er ganz normal über den Alchiebutton ins Auswahlmenü geht? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## asspick (11. Juli 2007)

ich stelle auch immer die wildesten theorien auf (z.b. das man beim sondieren von erzen nach mitternacht mehr ausichten auf blaue steine hat )^^.  kann  die hierzu nur sagen , dass ich immer über des alchisymbol transmutier, und dabei bisher von 16 transm. 2x 2 urwasser bekommen habe . 
mfg


----------



## Carnegie (14. Juli 2007)

Ich möchte auch kurz meine Erfahrungen weitergeben.

Mittlerweile habe ich 24 mal Urmacht transmutiert.
Von diesen 24 mal kam folgendes raus:

7x 2 Urmacht
1x 4 Urmacht

Was anders transmutiere ich nie, denn so erziele ich ganz gute Ergebnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -=InsertScaryName=- (14. Juli 2007)

als mehr als nen doppel proc hatte ich noch nie... und wie oft... naja... mal hast 10tage hinternander pech und dafür hab ich auch erlebt das ich mal 5 oder 6 tage hinternander nen doppelproc hatte... aber da auf unserm server die urmacht preise zur zeit ziemlich in den keller gehn lohnt's sich grad eh mehr die mats einzeln zu verkaufen... naja... wird hoffentlich bald mal wieder steigen :-/

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Desorienta (25. Juli 2007)

Update: seit über 2 Monaten keine einziger Procc....*Heul*
und da ich mittlerweile Kräutern verlernt hab lohnt sich das erlernen der anderen beiden Spezialisierungsrichtungen auch nicht....ich arme arme Sau...*selbstbeweihräucher*


----------



## PutYaInDaOakBox (3. August 2007)

kleiner tip... nicht urmacht transmuten... es sei denn du bekommst mats gestellt. mach lieber den erdsturmdiamant. die mats sind echt billig oder schnell gefarmt und du hast mehr gold davon. wenn du nen guten jc kennst der sich bissl damit auskennt was auf eurem server gut weg geht und was nicht, einfach schleifen lassen und du machst sicher aus 40g 90g. wenns procct dann eben 180 oder 270. habe auch schon von 4er proccs gehört, kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. mein max waren 3 stück aus einer transmutation!

edit:



Desorienta schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr ins Auswahlmenü rein? Über den Alchiebutton oder über den Transmutationsgroßmeisterknopf? Ich verfolge eine Theorie, dass bei Verwendung des Alchiebuttons keine Zusatzproccs möglich sind. Kann mich einer widerlegen? Hat einer von euch proccs ohne Ende, obwohl er ganz normal über den Alchiebutton ins Auswahlmenü geht? Fragen über Fragen...



kann ich direkt verneinen! ich benutze grundsätzlich und NUR den alchi button über den man auch tränke usw macht. habe noch nie den transmute button benutzt. und ich hatte schon diverse proccs!


----------



## Desorienta (8. August 2007)

PROC PROC PROC! Nach 3 Monaten der erste wieder! War zwar nur eine zusätzliche Urmacht aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## serith (12. August 2007)

ich bin jetzt auch seit ca 3 wochen T-Alchi aber von den ca 15 transmutationen war nur ein procc dabei mit ner winzigen extra urmacht >.>
ich scheine ja echt pech zu haben ^^


----------



## asspick (15. August 2007)

gestern im raid bei uns hat unser heilschami transmutiert und 4x urwasser bekommen. kann es auch an dem hohen inti wert liegen? im tooltip steht ja auch , das die inti sich auf die fährigkeit auswirkt, mit der man in den berufen steigt.


----------



## Dranegon (15. August 2007)

Hm, ich sag nur eins...
Nach über 20 Transmutationen noch _NICHTS_ -.-
Mein Freund hingegen hatte schon(in unter 10 Transmutationen) 1x 2er Procc und 1x 3er Procc(Ich war dabei...)
Ja, vor allem wenn man auch noch zu schaut wie jemand einen 3er Procc bekommt ist es doch sehr deprimierend wenn man selber noch nie einen hatte, ich hab sogar schon ein GM Ticket geschrieben und gefragt, ob das bei mir vlt. verbuggt ist aber der GM hat nur verneint.

Wenn ich mich nochmal entscheiden könnt(Ich weiß dass man es ändern kann aber ich geb dafür kein Geld aus)dann hätte ich bestimmt nicht Transmutation genommen.
Achja ich gehe IMMER über den Transmutations Alchimiegroßmeister ind den Beruf, für die Verschwörungstheoretiker hier^^
MFG


----------



## Eylo (19. August 2007)

asspick schrieb:


> gestern im raid bei uns hat unser heilschami transmutiert und 4x urwasser bekommen. kann es auch an dem hohen inti wert liegen? im tooltip steht ja auch , das die inti sich auf die fährigkeit auswirkt, mit der man in den berufen steigt.




Ähm, dann wäre ein Krieger Alchi aber arg benachteiligt, oder ?
Also wohl eher zufall !


----------



## Ellesar1 (21. August 2007)

ich denk kaum, dass es von int abhängig ist...

kann es sein, dass urerde => urwasser öfter procct als die grossen transmutes wie urmacht und die diamanten?


----------



## Sharkura (22. August 2007)

hi,

bin schon länger alchie skill 375 und meister der transmutation. bisher waren mehrfach 2er dabei, darüber hinaus noch nie. habe aber auch nicht gezählt wie oft ich schon urmacht gemacht habe.

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dabei die art und weiße wie ich ich das alchie öffne die proc-rate ändert. es ist eher ein absolutes zufallsprinzip. gehört habe ich schon bis zu 7er, gesehen allerdings noch nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was man transmutiert spielt für mich keine rolle - himmelsfeuerdiamant bringt zur zeit (server vek´lor) mehr beim verkauf da das ah eine lange zeit mit urmacht überschwemmt war. zum farmen von den mats muss man zeit mitbringen (holly-priester) und die urerde beziehe ich selbst über das ah dabei. schön ist es wenn man beim farmen jemanden zur seite hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die mats zum himmelsfeuerdiamaten beziehe ich ausschließlich vom ah, da muss man eben ein wenig buch führen bei den ausgaben.

mein fazit als "meister der transmutation"  es ist einfach glücksache wie viel beim transmutieren raus kommt und ah preise sind mal unten oder mal oben, ist wie auf der börse ( nur wer würde urmacht aktien kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


sharkura


----------



## jonitoni (28. September 2007)

bei mir prroct es au net mehr seit circa 15 tagen net mehr davor immer alle 3 mal glaube langsam das blizz was geändert hat aber das kann eigentlich nicht sein es gab nähmlich keine patchnote und auch keine newsmeldung von blizz zu dem thema vllt auch einfach nur ein bug kann ja vorkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drizzilein (28. September 2007)

da gibs doch nen trick dabei

in Shattrath hinter dem greifenmeister stehen, 5 x nach rechts drehen, 3 x nach links und 17 x springen, das gibt 3 - 5 proccs *gg*

ne, scherz bei seite, also mit meister der transmutationen hab ich bei 20 Urmacht transmutationen
nur 4 x zusatzprocc gehabt.
auch bei anderen transmutationen noch nix erwähnenswertes dabeigehabt, leider
also reich werden kann ich nicht dabei, ist halt alles glückabhängig.

Ist so wie bei den drops, ein gildie von uns ist prinzipell immer als erster fertig mit sammelquest (hatte nur am 07.juli 2007 einmal als zweiter alle gegenstände).
ich den wenn der alchi mit trans meister hätt, dann würd der immer zusätzlich urmacht rausbekommen.

so long


----------



## Mattu (25. Oktober 2007)

hab sogar mal einen 2er proc gehabt bei der transmutation von thoriumbarren+arkankristall zu arkanitbarren oder wie die heissen.


----------



## Erdwusel (27. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir procct es alle 3-4 mal im Schnitt, hatte auch schon mel nen 5er dabei (mit Screenshot).
Ich mach jeden Tag Urerde in Urwasser, nach 2-3 mal dann ein Urmacht, wobei ich dann irgendwann entweder welche verkaufe oder einfach gegen Mats tausche, so kommt man auch zu viel Matz zum weiter muten.


----------



## Rantankan (29. Oktober 2007)

Wie mein Vorgänger transe ich auch jeden Tag, allerdings habe ich seit dem letzten Patch (Braufest) keine zusätzliche Procs erhalten und das ist nun auch schon wieder ein paar Wochen her.
Aber mir ist aufgefallen das man die Quellen der grimmigen Flusskrebse wie Sand am Meer findet, das wiederum ist auch nicht normal, da sie eigentlich sehr selten sein sollen.
Schlussfolgernd sag ich, dass irgendwas nicht stimmt!


----------



## Ugdalfi (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ich transmutiere mit einer Mule auch jeden Tag Urwasser bzw. Erdsturmdiamanten.
Seit einiger Zeit (2 Wochen?) nicht einemal geproct!


Ugdalfi


----------



## Deuratis (31. Oktober 2007)

Hab einmal 4 und sonnst 3x 2Urmächte hergestellt aber sonnst bei anderen sachen ist nichts geschehen bis jetzt


----------



## Bergerdos (5. November 2007)

Bei mir waren bei ca. 30 Transen 2 mal 2 und 1 mal 4 rausgekommen, ich hab mich schon grüngeärgert daß ich nicht Elexiere genommen hab :-(


----------



## Gnar'kol (5. November 2007)

Bei den Elixieren hatte ich auch schon mal das Pech, daß ich keine Porcs hatte bei insgesamt 40 hergestellten Elixieren. 
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich vor ein paar Tagen 38 Elixiere des Adepten hergestellt und dabei insgesamt 4x2er, 3x3er und 1x5er Proc gehabt.


----------



## Vreen (29. November 2007)

heute zum ersten mal ne 5er urmacht gehabt!
ansonsten 2 mal ne 2er und 1 mal ne 3er,
bin aber auch noch nicht so lange transmuter


----------



## Wuhuu (10. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> heute zum ersten mal ne 5er urmacht gehabt!
> ansonsten 2 mal ne 2er und 1 mal ne 3er,
> bin aber auch noch nicht so lange transmuter



aha, also doch noch einer.
Ich schaue mich gerade in Foren um, weil es bei mir seit dem letzten Patch gar nicht mehr procct und andere Kommentare darauf hindeuten, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der sich wundert (vorher 2-3 mal die Woche)


----------



## Kanaxai (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin schon ne ganze Weile am transmutieren und muss sagen es ist mehr als erfolgreich.
Ich habe schon einmal 5er proc Urmacht, 4er Proc von Urerde in Urwasserm, mehrere 2er Procs und hab auch schon einige Gesitesblitze bekommen.
Lukrativ ist es eine Ur-Sache zu sammeln und in eine andere zu transmutieren anstatt sich die Urmacht zu machen, wenn man die net grad für Berufe braucht.

Transmut-master ftw^^


----------



## Hoarmurat (11. Dezember 2007)

Seit dem Patch procct es nicht mehr... Ich habe 2 Transmuter und bis zum 4fach Procc alles schon gehabt.


----------



## Wuhuu (11. Dezember 2007)

Kanaxai schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ne ganze Weile am transmutieren und muss sagen es ist mehr als erfolgreich.
> Ich habe schon einmal 5er proc Urmacht, 4er Proc von Urerde in Urwasserm, mehrere 2er Procs und hab auch schon einige Gesitesblitze bekommen.
> Lukrativ ist es eine Ur-Sache zu sammeln und in eine andere zu transmutieren anstatt sich die Urmacht zu machen, wenn man die net grad für Berufe braucht.
> 
> Transmut-master ftw^^



das hatte ich auch schon alles, aber seit dem Patch rein gar nichts mehr, und das kann einfach nicht sein.
Bin da auch nicht der einzige, wenn ich ins offizielle Forum schaue.


----------



## sankti (13. Dezember 2007)

Hatte auch ein paar Wochen keinen Proc mehr und jetzt in den letzten 2 Tagen, einmal 3er und einmal 2er Proc bei Urmacht! Also nach wie vor reine Glückssache!^^


----------



## Ouper (14. Dezember 2007)

Hatte jetzt auch schon seit ca. 10 Tagen keine Procc mehr. Obwohl ich tägliche Transmute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lg, Oup


----------



## Venger (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich transe jeden tag .. seit ca. 1,5 monaten !!! keinen proc .. ich mach erdsturm und himmelsfeuerdiamten ...
Geistesblitze hatte ich alle .. hintereinander ... jeden tag einen .. dafuer keinen proc mehr wenn ich ende des monats immer noch keinen habe .. schreib ich ticket .. des is doch nen witz


----------



## Blademage (22. März 2009)

Ich rabe diesen Thread jetzt mal aus.

Wie siehts denn jetzt mit der Transmutation aus? Ich hab seit Patch 3.0 nicht mehr geprocct. Ich hab zwar seither gut 4 Tage ausgelassen, aber sonst immer fleissig alles transmutiert. 0(!) Procc. War auch schon beim Lehrer und habs ver- und neu erlernt.

Ist das echt nur Pech? weil wenn ich mich so umschaue in Dalaran, proccen die Elixiere bei den Kollegen teilweise schon arg oft. Dazu haben die auch keinen CD...


----------



## Thaielb (23. März 2009)

Hatte mal ein zeitlang nach Patch 3.0 recht viele proccs. Seit 3.08 so gut wie nichts mehr, um genau zu sein 2, obwohl ich fast jeden Tag transe. Kann Zufall sein oder vielleicht auch eine Änderung, die mit dem Patch kam. 
Ist aber mit dem Schleifen von perfekten Edelsteinen nicht anders. Mach manchmal 4 und habe zwei perfekte dabei, manchmal 20 und nur einen.


----------



## Dalmus (23. März 2009)

Beim Äonenzeugs-transen hatte ich bisher nicht einen Proc, was ein wenig ärgerlich ist wegen des Cooldowns.
Bisher nur ein paar wenige Procs bei Metasteinchen, aber auch dort nur Verdoppelungen - nichts höheres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

